# What dog breed would you be?



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

What dog breed would you be? Find out! 

http://www.quizmeme.com/dogbreed/takequiz.php

If I were a dog I'd be a maltese!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Yikes, I'm a great dane..lol


















oops I forgot the pic


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jul 19 2005, 08:42 PM
> *Yikes, I'm a great dane..lol
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Wow! I would have never expected that!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Jul 19 2005, 08:48 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
yay!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh great, now all you malts are gonna gang up on me


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jul 19 2005, 08:53 PM
> *Oh great, now all you malts are gonna gang up on me
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







No, we love great Danes too! Anyways, you can beat us up, I mean there's a big size different!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I would be a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Jul 19 2005, 08:55 PM
> *I would be a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82893*


[/QUOTE]
They're beautiful dogs, I love the white and brown pattern ones


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Jul 19 2005, 10:00 PM
> *LOL Oh no I love Great Danes also.  They have the most beautiful temperment.  Shows you must have an awesome personality.
> I would have one in a heartbeat but space is rather at a premium
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww, Scrappy~!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

uh, hmmmm, dont know what to think about this ...


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Jul 19 2005, 09:23 PM
> *uh, hmmmm, dont know what to think about this ...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I've always liked that breed, they're really cute despite their size. Joe, I think you should start a site called "Spoiled Bernese Mountain Dogs" Seems to fit you better!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am a Maltese


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Me too


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Jul 19 2005, 10:26 PM
> *Joe, I think you should start a site called "Spoiled Bernese Mountain Dogs"  Seems to fit you better!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]










me and littlepeanut are trend setters, you know all you maltese want to be like us


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jul 19 2005, 10:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












me and littlepeanut are trend setters, you know all you maltese want to be like us
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82917
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yea Joe!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jul 19 2005, 09:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












me and littlepeanut are trend setters, you know all you maltese want to be like us
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82917
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm a:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 19 2005, 09:44 PM
> *I'm a:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
me too


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok so I took it twice cause there were two questions with two anwsers for me so I did both the first was 

HREF="http://www.quizmeme.com/dogbreed/quiz.php" target="_blank"><CENTER>








<FONT FACE="verdana,arial,helvetica" SIZE="1">discover your dog breed @ quiz meme</A></CENTER>

the second was 

<A HREF="http://www.quizmeme.com/dogbreed/quiz.php" target="_blank"><CENTER>








<FONT FACE="verdana,arial,helvetica" SIZE="1">discover your dog breed @ quiz meme</A></CENTER>

not sure i even know what kind of dogs they are but they like exersice, pampering and spending time in the bathroom hehehe


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, like Lexismom and LadyM, I'm a Shar Pei. I hate that.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I love these dogs, but never thought I was like one lol


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Jul 19 2005, 10:58 PM
> *I love these dogs, but never thought I was like one lol
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
LOL they are very pretty dogs. There is an "old" part of my town where they still have the brick street along the river, and they do carraige rides...anyway one lady has one of those dogs who rides along with her. It is so neat, he just sits there and enjoys the rides


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie_@Jul 19 2005, 10:11 PM
> *Ok so I took it twice cause there were two questions with two anwsers for me so I did both the first was
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Here you go. Fixed the images for you. To post the image you need to right click on the image and select Copy Image Location. Then in the post click on the IMG button and paste the link into that.

Edit: For some reason the second one is giving an error. Hmm


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well, this was a surprise to me because I am an Alaskan Malamute








I do rather love their markings though and perhaps that in itself could be me with my graying hair should I choose to allow it to take over, but I am not ready for that yet so I run for the hair color on a regular basis


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

What the...? I don't even think I've met an irish terrier! Oh well


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jul 20 2005, 09:06 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go. Fixed the images for you. To post the image you need to right click on the image and select Copy Image Location. Then in the post click on the IMG button and paste the link into that.

Edit: For some reason the second one is giving an error. Hmm
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82966
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wheatens are very nice dogs and cute too. They are about 30 pounds and have very good temperment.

Here is a pic.. 









info;
http://www.akc.org/breeds/soft_coated_whea...rrier/index.cfm


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

<A HREF="http://www.quizmeme.com/dogbreed/quiz.php" target="_blank"><CENTER>








<FONT FACE="verdana,arial,helvetica" SIZE="1">discover your dog breed @ quiz meme</A></CENTER>


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Whoops, sorry, a Shibu-Inu.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jul 20 2005, 09:37 AM
> *Well, this was a surprise to me because I am an Alaskan Malamute
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well I like Malamutes too as their markings are rather nice, but I would have thought I would have been a cross between a rottie and a pit bull somehow, I do like to stand my ground and also look out for my friends but I don't think those questions arose in the survey.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Shar Pei.... But If I really was a dog I'd be a Rottie. The way my brother's Rottie, Jack is, is exactly how I am... LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jul 19 2005, 10:53 PM
> *Yeah, like Lexismom and LadyM, I'm a Shar Pei.  I hate that.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82940*


[/QUOTE]

I'm a Shar Pei, too. Darn! All those wrinkles!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Jul 19 2005, 08:55 PM
> *I would be a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82893*


[/QUOTE]

I love CKC! I want one but they often have heart issues.









I'm a Golden Retreiver!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jul 20 2005, 01:51 PM
> *
> I'm a Golden Retreiver!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83045*


[/QUOTE]
Me Too


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

I don't know if I wanna look sad all of the time...


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm a Maltese, too! Tav will be happy to know cause he really thinks he's my son. Now I can tell him I'm a Malt as well!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tavish_@Jul 20 2005, 03:29 PM
> *I'm a Maltese, too! Tav will be happy to know cause he really thinks he's my son. Now I can tell him I'm a Malt as well!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







alot of us seem to be Shar Peis!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm a maltese


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Jul 20 2005, 08:19 PM
> *I'm a maltese
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83181*


[/QUOTE]
yay!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm a Pekingese? I don't even like Pekingese.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Jul 21 2005, 01:08 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thats ok, they can be cute, sometimes


----------



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

I'm a Chesapeak Bay Retriever... now I have to look them up.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jolie_@Jul 21 2005, 05:10 PM
> *I'm a Chesapeak Bay Retriever... now I have to look them up.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83430*


[/QUOTE]
lol, they're like Chocolate labs I think


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

How come I am the only one so far?!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jul 21 2005, 05:22 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
:lol: Schnauzers are great dogs!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I took the test and, I'm a Shetland Sheepdog!!!! I love them, but don't want a dog that sheds!!!


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

I am a Collie :innocent::innocent::innocent::innocent: well I always liked Lassie.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Jolie said:


> I'm a Chesapeak Bay Retriever... now I have to look them up.


They rem in me of golden retrievers...just reddish


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yipee! I am a Maltese..well, I cheated, the first time I was a Westie.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm a Wheaten Terrior....hmmmmm


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm a Standard Poodle!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm a golden retriever - not such a bad thing I guess!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm an Irish Terrier!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Hungarian Puli!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley:I'm a Golden Retriever!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

<A HREF="What dog breed would you be?" target="_blank"><CENTER><IMG SRC="http://www.quizmeme.com/dogbreed/results/irishterrier.gif" WIDTH="300" HEIGHT="159" BORDER="0"><BR><FONT FACE="verdana,arial,helvetica" SIZE="1">discover your dog breed @ quiz meme</A></CENTER>


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm a cocker spaniel.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm a Keeshond, though I could have just as easily been a Standard Poodle.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I would be a Maltese!

Where do you put the link so the image is displayed?

<A HREF="http://www.quizmeme.com/dogbreed/quiz.php" target="_blank"><CENTER><IMG SRC="http://www.quizmeme.com/dogbreed/results/maltese.gif" WIDTH="300" HEIGHT="159" BORDER="0"><BR><FONT FACE="verdana,arial,helvetica" SIZE="1">discover your dog breed @ quiz meme</A></CENTER>


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I would be a Maltese!
> 
> Where do you put the link so the image is displayed?
> 
> <A HREF="http://www.quizmeme.com/dogbreed/quiz.php" target="_blank"><CENTER><IMG SRC="http://www.quizmeme.com/dogbreed/results/maltese.gif" WIDTH="300" HEIGHT="159" BORDER="0"><BR><FONT FACE="verdana,arial,helvetica" SIZE="1">discover your dog breed @ quiz meme</A></CENTER>


The part I put in red text above is the picture location/URL for yours. You just need to copy that part, then when making your post just click on the Insert Image icon above it and then paste the link/URL into the little window that pops up. At least that's how I did mine. There's probably a better way!


----------

